

Gmail Sidesteps the App Store - dwr
http://www.technologyreview.com/communications/22424/
Junior at Duke University; co-creator of Twitter app StrawPoll (@strawpoll).
======
smoody
It's much harder to get people to buy access to a website than it is to buy an
app. Plus, the transaction won't be as smooth as it is with apps, so I don't
think Apple has anything to worry about. Besides, I think Apple would love to
see fewer free apps in their store, so the more that move over to HTML, the
better from their perspective.

------
asimjalis
Also the Google web-based apps are not as nippy as apps written for the
iPhone. The sidestepping has a cost.

